

3D canvas concept - huhtenberg
http://www.yankodesign.com/2009/05/06/drawing-in-3d/

======
froo
Interesting, but I don't see how this could be very comfortable since there's
no resistance, I could see one's arm getting quite tired by holding it in the
air for long periods of time on nothing.

I'd much rather something like a falcon for 3D production, or better yet, just
stick with a 2D analogue like mouse/keyboard and just use imagination.

It doesn't take that much to manouver in 3D space with a mouse/keyboard combo.

For those about to reply with something along the lines of "but you probably
don't..." I use 3D software for several hours a day, every day. I would find
something like this (having to move around the object in real space) would
only end up hampering my workflow, not enhancing it.

------
jhickner
The position of the pen could be tracked via infrared with existing tech, but
you'd also need to be able to track the position and angle of the glasses in
order to render the view correctly.

Also, I doubt that 3 infrared stations would actually suffice, since your body
would occlude at least one of the sensors in most positions. You'd probably
need several, and they'd likely need to be placed on the ceiling and walls as
well as the floor for full coverage.

Not being able to draw on a hard surface would introduce a learning curve, but
remember that people already accomplish some pretty intricate designs while
never actually touching the surface - Graffiti, airbrushing, etc. I don't
think that would actually be too big a stumbling block.

~~~
windsurfer
I've worked on a project like that before, and two IR cameras is usually
sufficient. The user learns how to position the pen such that there are no
obstructions. It really just involves facing mostly in a particular direction.

------
huhtenberg
Note that this is _not_ from Wacom despite the name-dropping in the text. It
is a very impressive concept nonetheless.

~~~
buugs
A very expensive and unrealistic concept with modern tech. And would be very
hard to use without a very good steady hand well designed extensions and a
fine program to run it.

